# I threw my dog into heaven



## kalawine (Feb 21, 2009)

This has nothing to do with anything but I thought it might bring a smile to some faces. 

Several years ago, my oldest son, Caleb, was about three years old. Our pastor (at that time) sent us to his parent's home to get a dog. The dog was a beautiful Border Collie. He was white as snow with huge black spots. The family fell in love with him immediately. 

A couple of weeks later the dog (I forget his name) got away from us and was killed by an oncoming vehicle. Before I knew this I saw my wife looking out the window. She turned around toward me with tears in her eyes and said, "Come here." I followed her out of the room and out of the kid's hearing range.

In the next room she said, "The dog is lying in the road. He has been killed by a car. You need to get rid of the body before we leave for Church so the kids won't see it." (BTW This was on a Sunday morning.)

So I went outside when I thought no one was watching. In a hurry to get ready for Church and thinking that I'd do something with the body later, I grabbed the carcass by it's two hind legs and threw it in the ditch opposite the side of the road we we lived on. (At the time we lived in a small trailer while we were waiting for our house to be built)

I then went back inside and washed my hands. My wife and I sat the boys down and explained to them that the dog was now in heaven.

Thinking I had "saved the day" by hiding the evidence I drove my family to Church and the wife and I winked at each other thinking, "We got away with this one and all is well!" But when we arrived at the Church, Caleb (our oldest son) jumped out of the car and ran to the pastor and exclaimed with tears flowing, "Brother David! Brother David! My Dad threw my dog into heaven!"

Apparently he had been watching out the window as I temporarily exposed of the dog's remains. To my poor little, four-year-old Caleb, heaven had turned out to be nothing more than a shallow, three foot ditch. Thanks be unto God, he has been Catechized since then.


----------



## Hamalas (Feb 21, 2009)

Great story!


----------



## Theognome (Feb 21, 2009)

If getting into heaven we only so easy... But in a way it's a whole lot easier. So easy it's impossible to do ourselves.

Kid's do put things into such perspective. Thanks for sharing that.

Theognome


----------



## kalawine (Feb 21, 2009)

Theognome said:


> If getting into heaven we only so easy... But in a way it's a whole lot easier. So easy it's impossible to do ourselves.
> 
> Kid's do put things into such perspective. Thanks for sharing that.
> 
> Theognome



You are most welcome sir! It is always a pleasure to share this story.


----------



## OPC'n (Feb 21, 2009)

That was a great story!


----------



## turmeric (Feb 21, 2009)

Here's another:
A man was trying to rescue a kitten from a tree. The branch it was on was fairly low, and he was trying to get the end of it so he could pull it down and get the kitten, but the branch slipped and the kitten went sailing off somewhere. The man looked for it but couldn't find it. 

A week later at the grocery store he saw a neighbor who was buying cat food. He knew the lady didn't like cats. "Oh," he said "you got a cat!" "Yes, " the lady said. "My daughter begged and begged for one, and finally I told her to ask God for a cat. If he gave her one, she could keep it. So she went into the back yard and kneeled down and asked God for a cat. You'll never believe this, but just then a kitten fell out of the sky into our yard, so..."


----------



## Theognome (Feb 21, 2009)

turmeric said:


> Here's another:
> A man was trying to rescue a kitten from a tree. The branch it was on was fairly low, and he was trying to get the end of it so he could pull it down and get the kitten, but the branch slipped and the kitten went sailing off somewhere. The man looked for it but couldn't find it.
> 
> A week later at the grocery store he saw a neighbor who was buying cat food. He knew the lady didn't like cats. "Oh," he said "you got a cat!" "Yes, " the lady said. "My daughter begged and begged for one, and finally I told her to ask God for a cat. If he gave her one, she could keep it. So she went into the back yard and kneeled down and asked God for a cat. You'll never believe this, but just then a kitten fell out of the sky into our yard, so..."



That was so funny that I almost used a smiley. Almost.

Theognome


----------



## kalawine (Feb 21, 2009)

sjonee said:


> That was a great story!



Thanks Sarah


----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 21, 2009)

Great story


----------



## kalawine (Feb 23, 2009)

Martin Marsh said:


> Great story



Thanks Martin. I think I enjoy telling it as much as people enjoy hearing it.


----------

